# 60A breaker or fuse for 12V trolling motor getup...



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone use a breaker system or fuses for their trolling motor gear? 

~LCA.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 16, 2008)

The one in question is for my MinnKota... MKR-19 circuit breaker.

~LCA.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 16, 2008)

My MG bow tm has a 50A breaker w/manual reset button, mounted at the battery (dealer installed), and the MK tm I have on the stern recommends a 60A breaker, but I've yet to buy one for it. Right now it just gets hooked staright to the other battery. Although they (MK) say to use a 60A (for the 40# tm on the stern), the 54# bow mount MG just has a 50A. I'm still thinking I'll just go with another 50A for the MK.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 16, 2008)

LeftCoastAngler said:


> The one in question is for my MinnKota... MKR-19 circuit breaker.
> ~LCA.



yep, that's the one they recommend for all of their tm's.


----------



## xmytruck (Jun 16, 2008)

I use a inline short stop breaker.. worth it


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 16, 2008)

xmytruck said:


> I use a inline short stop breaker.. worth it



I'm electric-illiterate :lol: ; what's a short-stop breaker...................and how much do they normally run? Is there is any advantage/disadvantage to using one?


----------



## xmytruck (Jun 16, 2008)

A short stop is an in-line breaker that resets itself if tripped, I like them better than inline fuses just for the reason that I don't need to carry extra fuses. Bussman makes them and I am not sure if they go up 60Amps.. Cheap money too only about six or seven bucks..

https://www.wiringproducts.com/index1.html


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 16, 2008)

xmytruck said:


> A short stop is an in-line breaker that resets itself if tripped, I like them better than inline fuses just for the reason that I don't need to carry extra fuses. Bussman makes them and I am not sure if they go up 60Amps.. Cheap money too only about six or seven bucks..
> 
> https://www.wiringproducts.com/index1.html



Now I know that what came with the boat for the front tm is a Short Stop circuit (Manual reset) breaker. Thanks for info


----------

